# PA GATHERING-MAJOR UPDATE-BRING a TRUCK and $$$$$



## TheMonsterMaze (Feb 11, 2004)

SATURDAY 26 MAY 2007 is the PA GATHERING OF HAUNTERS
http://www.HauntersGathering.com/



I just received an email from Jay Parrish who used to run Creepy Hollow.

He's retiring from haunting and he's liquidating the ENTIRE CONTESTS of his haunt at the PA GATHERING!

Real coffins (multiple), old portraits (dozens), Victorian props (dozens) 
& Authentic Victorian furniture (enough to fill a haunt !), and more! 
AT BARGAIN BASEMENT PRICES !

--AND--

Creepy Collection asked for an additional table to showcase their entire product line! 

You've been seeing Jerry's work at the PA Gathering for years, well, now there's an unheard of amount of selection !! 

--AND--

We all know Specter Studios brings everything that isnt nailed down to sell, 
YOU KNOW THEY SELL THEIR PRODUCT CHEAPER AT THE PA GATHERING THAN ANYWHERE ELSE! 

Especially their wings to make gargoyle props and their sledgehammers !!!

--AND--

Word is spreading fast, we're having a record number of vendors this year, over double from last year! 

The most common phrase I'm hearing is "I will sell it below cost in a gesture of goodwill !" 

THIS IS YOUR OPPORTUNITY AS A CUSTOMER TO MAKE OUT LIKE A BANDIT PLUS YOU DONT HAVE TO PAY FOR SHIPPING AND HANDLING !!

--AND--

Seminar Update

Kevin Ambrogio aka FireFrightner is doing a seminar "ABC's of FIRE EXTINGUISHERS"

--AND--

Doorprizes - I've been contacted by no less than 5 *MORE* vendors who are sending product ASAP - not only can you buy haunt product at incredible discount prices, you *KNOW* the PA Gathering gives out more of the *BEST* doorprizes in the haunt industry moreso than any other haunted event. 


The best part ?? Admission to the PA Gathering is only $10 !!! 
( Money collected for the church for allowing us to host the event there. )


Make your reservations now, bring an empty truck, and close your eyes and borrow money if you have to and bring as much as you can, this is an opportunity of a lifetime. Vendors will be cutting prices drastically because they dont have to pay for table space !

********************************** 
If you couldnt afford Transworld or Hauntcon, you CAN afford the PA Gathering!

The 8th Annual PA Gathering of Haunters will be held on 
SATURDAY MAY 26th 2007 
FROM NOON TO MIDNIGHT. 
PA Gathering website = http://www.HauntersGathering.com 

********************************** 
DOORPRIZES ->

http://home.comcast.net/~monstermaze/haunters_gathering_doorprizes.htm

AND A SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT:
Creepy Collections has proudly announced that they will be giving away *FREE* to one lucky attendee of the PA Gathering an extremely gory, revolting, disgusting, guaranteed to curdle your stomach $300 corpse prop and another guest will get their new, ultra realistic, high demand, bloody pig head!

********************************** 
DISCOUNTS:

http://home.comcast.net/~monstermaze/haunters_gathering_discounts.htm

********************************** 
CONFIRMED SEMINARS:

http://home.comcast.net/~monstermaze/haunters_gathering_seminars.htm

********************************** 
WHAT DO **YOU** NEED TO BRING?

http://home.comcast.net/~monstermaze/haunters_gathering_what2bring.htm

********************************** 
LOCAL HOTELS:

http://home.comcast.net/~monstermaze/haunters_gathering_directions.htm

********************************** 
SO HOW DO I GET THERE?

http://home.comcast.net/~monstermaze/haunters_gathering_directions.htm

********************************** 
I NEED TO KNOW MORE! HOW DO I GET HOLD OF YOU? 

Contact Michael Bruner by phone:
(717) 796-0325 

Contact Michael Bruner by email: 
[email protected] 

CONFIRM ATTENDANCE BY EMAILING ME! 
(You get a chance to win an awesome prize if you simply supply me with a list of names of who is attending before hand!) 

********************************** 
Hope to see you there! 

Michael Bruner 
The Monster Maze - The Ultimate Amateur Haunted House 
www.TheMonsterMaze.com 

The Annual Central PA Gathering of Haunters 
www.HauntersGathering.com


----------

